# What partitions should I dump to make my own ODIN-capable image



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a adb full backup, and I am in the process of dumping the stock recovery partition before loading TWRP (to make a backup there).. invisibleK posted an awesome table showing where eveything was, but my question is... if I wanted to make a full backup (user data included) that I can flash via ODIN, which partitions should I include? I know system, recovery and boot... but the guide I have also mentions three others (cache, dbdata and data) that aren't listed in the table.

I was going to be a little OCD and make an image for system, recovery and boot, one that has all three, and then one that has all three AND all my user data (essentially a full backup). Yes, I know, its a bit much. But I got myself into a hot mess when I tried to get this thing from ICS to JB.. and I am trying to cover all my bases this time. 

I'm learning on the fly here, so any help/insight would be appreciated.

Here is the partition map (bolded the ones I know I need to dump):


[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 aboot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 backup -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p20[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 boot -> */dev/block/mmcblk0p7 (as zImage)*[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 cache -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p17[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 efs -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p11[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 fota -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p19[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 fsg -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p21[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 grow -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p23[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 modem -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 modemst1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p12[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 modemst2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p13[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 pad -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 param -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 persist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p16[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 recovery -> */dev/block/mmcblk0p18 (as recovery.bin)*[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 rpm -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 sbl1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 sbl2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 sbl3 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 ssd -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p22[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 system -> */dev/block/mmcblk0p14 (as system)*[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 tz -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]
lrwxrwxrwx root root 1969-12-31 23:15 userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p15[/background]


----------

